# JAVA executer un programme.



## peon.master (27 Avril 2002)

Hello

Est-il possible de lancer un programme ou un fichier quelconque a partir du java?

il y a:
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("le_programme_a_lancer");
mais ca ne fonctionne pas
Le but serait de faire du code java dynamiquement, puis de le compiler avec "javac leCode.java" et l'éxécuter avec "java leCode"

QQn a-t-il déja réussi à "lancer un programme à partir d'un programme java"?


----------



## simon (29 Avril 2002)

Il y a un exemple sur le site d'Apple c'est pas ce que tu  cherche mais cela utilise la commande runtime alors peut-être arriveras-tu à t'en inspirer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://developer.apple.com/qa/java/java12.html


----------



## peon.master (29 Avril 2002)

Merci, ca m'a aidé!

au fait, il faut mettre un tableau de string sous la forme
String[] s={"javac","monProg.java"};

et ensuite:

Runtime.getRuntime().exec(s);

Runtime.getRuntime().exec("javac monProg.java"); ne fonctionne pas.

a++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2002)

Cool merci ca m'aide pour mon aprentissage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .Vous dévellopez quoi en java?

NATIK


----------



## simon (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Natik:
*Cool merci ca m'aide pour mon aprentissage   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .Vous dévellopez quoi en java?

NATIK*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour ma part deux trois petits softs sont en cours de developpement mais je n'ai plus tellement de temps (cf exams en juillet alors faut que je me mette à bosser un peu quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Mais un soft pour faire du whois (c'est le protocol de recherche pour les noms de domaines, adresse e-mail, etc..), un soft pour choper ton IP, un pour convertir ton IP en nom de domaine et vice-versa  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et encore un jeu (le jeu de Susan) developé pour mes cours de l'année dernière


----------



## peon.master (29 Avril 2002)

Je crée, pendant mes heures libres, un programme qui sors le code d'un gridBagLayout a ta place. (car les interface graphique sous java, c'est vraiment lourd de tout faire a la main.)

Il y aura une fonction pour "tester la fenetre", c'est pour ca que je dois pouvoir compiler et executer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

Pour le programme du site d'apple, il faud que je crée un projet "java tool"?


----------



## simon (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Natik:
*Pour le programme du site d'apple, il faud que je crée un projet "java tool"? 



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu entends quoi par "le programme du site d'Apple" ??!?!? fair un java tool te permet de créer un programme java qui sera seulement executable à la ligne de commande, c-à-d sans interface graphique


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

Comment faire pour que quand je clique sur un bouton explorer que je crée dans interface builder il me lance explorer,il faud taper quoi comme code?


----------



## simon (30 Avril 2002)

Même lien que celui que j'ai donné en dessus de donneras déjà un bon exemple de la chose


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

Je n'arrive pas a lancer une application du programme comment faire?


----------



## simon (30 Avril 2002)

En bas de la page du lien donné en dessus tu as un autre lien sur cette page ou comment lancer le browser par défaut de l'utilisateur depuis un programme java:
http://browserlauncher.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2002)

Ce programme marche t'il en "cocoa", simon veut tu créer une application cocoa avec la classe exec test qui se lance quand on clique sur un bouton lancer que tu crée? Puis me l'envoyer par mail a clestum@mac.com ce serait super gentil de ta par si ca ne te prends pas trop de temps?


----------



## simon (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Natik:
*Ce programme marche t'il en "cocoa", simon veut tu créer une application cocoa avec la classe exec test qui se lance quand on clique sur un bouton lancer que tu crée? Puis me l'envoyer par mail a clestum@mac.com ce serait super gentil de ta par si ca ne te prends pas trop de temps?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je comprends pas tout tu la veux en Cocoa ou en Java ton application ??!? Il me semble que tu es entrain de confondre deux trois trucs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Définis nous clairement ce que tu veux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2002)

En cocoa un programme qui execute le fichier exectest quand on clique sur un bouton "executer" crée dans interface builder.


----------



## simon (1 Mai 2002)

Je décline car mes connaissances en Cocoa sont proches de zéro donc cela ne va pas jouer...mais il me semble qu'au début tu étais parti pourun programme en Java non ?!?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2002)

Je change quoi pour qu'il me lance mail?

MERCI D'AVANCE

Natik


----------



## simon (3 Mai 2002)

En fait en réfléchissant deux minuts pourquoi tu fais pas ton truc en Apple Script parce que un boutona vec lequel tu ouvres une application avec AppleScript Studio c'est de l'autre de la seconde pour le faire


----------

